# Perte de débit inexpliquée ?



## EC0L0G33K (5 Octobre 2012)

Salut !

J'ai une petite question. Actuellement, je suis hébergé par mes beaux parents dans leur studio qu'ils ont aménagé dans fond de leur terrain. Comme je ne peux pas ouvrir de ligne ADSL sans avoir de gros frais (trop long à expliquer), je me suis connecté à leur Livebox (Mini) via un kit CPL (D-Link 200 Mbps).

Si je me connecte par Wi-Fi quand je vais chez eux, j'ai du 2 Mbps environ. Par contre, dans le studio, avec le CPL, je n'ai plus que du 512 kbps... Pourtant la distance ne me parrait pas excessive (10 à 15 m grand maximum) et il s'agit du même réseau électrique.

D'après vous, d'où cette si importante perte pourrait venir ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (5 Octobre 2012)

Du réseau électrique...
Le réseau de la maison n'est peut-être pas fait pour (ancien, connexion, etc)...
Comme il s'agit d'un studio « externe », c'est sûrement le cas (minimum fait pour ce studio).
As-tu essayé de brancher le CPL à « l'intérieur » de leur maison pour tester ?


----------



## EC0L0G33K (5 Octobre 2012)

Ah mince... Non j'ai pas testé mais ça doit sûrement venir de la. La maison est pas toute récente et donc l'électricité non plus... T'as pas des idées pour optimiser le tout ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2012)

EC0L0G33K a dit:


> Ah mince... Non j'ai pas testé mais ça doit sûrement venir de la. La maison est pas toute récente et donc l'électricité non plus... T'as pas des idées pour optimiser le tout ?


Une solution est de tirer un câble électrique entre les 2 batiments, dédié au CPL.

Là, ça marchera parfaitement.

(j'utilise ça dans mon réseau, sur une distance de 85m, pour relier 2 maisons : le modem routeur est dans une maison, la suite du réseau dans l'autre maison. 
Comme les maisons ont 2 compteurs EDF différents, on ne peut pas utiliser le CPL directement. J'ai donc tiré un câble (de faible section, car ne servant qu'au CPL) entre les 2 maisons. Ca fonctionne parfaitement).


----------



## EC0L0G33K (5 Octobre 2012)

A ce moment la autant tirer un câble RJ45, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2012)

Oui bien sûr, ça dépend de la distance.

Le câble Ethernet (RJ 45 ce sont les fiches) marche en théorie jusqu'à 30m en souple et 100m en rigide.

En pratique on trouve des câbles souples de 50m, et ça marche.

Si la distance est plus grande, avec le CPL ça marche en principe jusqu'à 200m, ou plus.
(j'ai un réseau avec 240m, câble dédié, comme dit plus haut, et ça marche très bien).


----------



## EC0L0G33K (6 Octobre 2012)

J'ai justement opté pour la solution du CPL pour éviter de tirer un câble vu que c'est du provisoire... Tant pis, je m'en accommoderai en attendant...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2012)

Le CPL passe parfaitement si les deux prises électriques dépendent du même disjoncteur dans le tableau électrique.

Dans ce cas le débit du CPL est toujours supérieur au débit de la connexion Internet (ADSL), donc c'est aussi rapide sur le CPL que si on était branché directement à la box.

Mais si les 2 prises dépendent de 2 disjoncteurs différents, le CPL passe mal, voire pas du tout s'il faut traverser des disjoncteurs différentiels.


----------



## sparo (6 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Oui bien sûr, ça dépend de la distance.
> 
> Le câble Ethernet (RJ 45 ce sont les fiches) marche en théorie jusqu'à 30m en souple et 100m en rigide.
> 
> ...



Tout câble qui respecte la norme peut faire 100m sans aucun problème tu peux réaliser toi même des prises (femelle c'est plus propre et plus facile) cela ce vend dans les magasin de bricolage et ne nécessite pas d'outils. De plus avec un câble ethernet de bonne facture (qui a une impédance linéaire meilleure que la norme) peut en réalité fonctionner jusqu'environ 120m (surtout si tu te contente du 100mbits)


----------



## EC0L0G33K (6 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Le CPL passe parfaitement si les deux prises électriques dépendent du même disjoncteur dans le tableau électrique.
> 
> Dans ce cas le débit du CPL est toujours supérieur au débit de la connexion Internet (ADSL), donc c'est aussi rapide sur le CPL que si on était branché directement à la box.
> 
> Mais si les 2 prises dépendent de 2 disjoncteurs différents, le CPL passe mal, voire pas du tout s'il faut traverser des disjoncteurs différentiels.



La maison principale dispose de son compteur, duquel est envoyé le courant dans le studio, qui lui dispose de son propre disjoncteur. Ça viendrait de là le problème ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2012)

Oui, il faut idéalement ne traverser aucun disjoncteur.

Je ne sais pas quel est le circuit entre la prise de départ et celle d'arrivée.

Si tu traverses un seul disjoncteur ça peut passer (mal, et d'autant plus mal que son calibre est faible), si tu traverses 2 disjoncteurs ou 1 différentiel, c'est complètement aléatoire.

(les enroulements des disjoncteurs simples et des disjoncteurs différentiels se comportent comme des filtres et atténuent le signal)


----------



## sparo (6 Octobre 2012)

Pas eu de réponse à ma remarque mais bon j'en fait une autre enfin 2 :

Es tu en mono phase ou en tri ??? Il faut mettre les CPL sur la même phase ou il faut acheter un répéteur spécial
Le CPL n'aime pas tout un tas de chose notamment les variateurs de lumière&#347;, les alimentations à découpage merdique fournit avec les petits équipement électroniques et tt ce qui crée des harmonique sur le réseau


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (7 Octobre 2012)

Ben moi le CPL j'ai abandonné, j'avais des déconnexions en permanence. A chaque fois, débranchage/rebranchage de la prise. En plus au mieux tu es aux débits du Wifi.

Rien de mieux qu'un bon câble, ça coûte 20 euros et tu est en 100Mbits avec ping minimum et connexion immédiate (pas essayé le gigabit, ma box est limitée au 100Mbits)


Ce qu'il faut savoir avec le CPL aussi, c'est que tu suis ton réseau électrique. Donc en gros tu as un point A et un point B dans ta maison. Ils sont séparés de 2 mètres par exemple (de chaque côté d'un mur). Donc tu te dis c'est génial, j'aurai un bon débit.

Mais non ! En réalité ta prise A part au tableau électrique (point C), puis du tableau électrique à ta prise B. si ton disjoncteur est à 10m, tu pensais avoir 2m, mais tu as 10m+10m+2m soit 11 fois plus !!!


Comme dit plus haut, n'importe quel transfo branché sur la ligne va te pourrir ton signal (le pire étant le réglage variable d'une lampe halogène), les ampoules "éco" (donc identique à un tube néon) te balancent une tonne de parasites radiofréquence.

Comme se sont des parasites, ils n'atténuent pas le signal mais le brouillent. Ce qui veut dire que tu ne le verra pas sur le débit : ton CPL te dira qu'il est connecté en 30Mbits car son paquet de test passe à cette vitesse, mais de nombreux paquets de données d'internet seront brouillés, et seront rejetés, donc retéléchargés plusieurs fois. Au final ça rame.


Après je ne déconseille pas le CPL, quand ça marche c'est pratique. Mais l'idéal est de tester sur les prises désirées avant d'acheter en empruntant un kit à un ami. Et bien se rendre compte que le circuit électrique d'une habitation est complexe, et que 2 prises côte-à-côte ont peut-être 20m de câble entre les deux...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2012)

Tout ça est vrai, mais ce n'est pas la distance qui est en cause.

Actuellement j'ai 2 maisons distantes de 240m reliées par CPL et ça fonctionne AUSSI bien que quand je suis branché directement à la box (même temps de ping, et même débit).

Mais pour obtenir ce résultat je passe par un câble dédié (une ancienne ligne téléphonique !).
Par conséquent les 2 CPL dépendent du même disjoncteur (le signal ne traverse pas de disjoncteur)

J'ai une autre liaison entre 2 maisons avec une ligne de 85m, câble dédié également.
(temps de ping sur la box : 2 ms)

Ce qui pose problème au CPL, c'est en premier lieu les disjoncteurs, et ensuite les interférences.

Le signal est fortement affaibli par les disjoncteurs (simples, de tableau électrique) et ne traverse quasiment pas les disjoncteurs différentiels.


----------



## sparo (7 Octobre 2012)

Effectivement le Ping et très bon en cp&#314; mais il y par contre des problème de paquet perdu, en tous cas ce qui est certains rien ne vaut un bon câble rj45, même les meilleurs boîtier CPL soit disant 200,500,1000 n'atteigne pas le 100 Mbits même lorsqu'il sont brancher sur la même multiprise
Mais le CPL reste une bonne solution pour partager de l'Internet

Sinon rassure moi Renaud31 tu ne fais pas passer du 220v dans un câble téléphonique ???
À titre professionnelle je réutilise des anciennes Ligne pilote (du câble téléphoniques parfois un simple 3G1.5) pour faire de l'IP mais j'utilise des modems SDSL c limiter à 15mbits mais la porté est énorme plus de 10 km sur un bon câble.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2012)

Il est clair que le câble Ethernet est toujours la meilleure solution.

Mais pour de l'Internet le CPL est très bien, mais avec les réserves déjà dites.

Si si je te rassure, je mets du 220V dans du câble téléphonique, mais ce câble ne sert QUE à la prise CPL qui est au bout, et en amont, est protégé par un différentiel et un disjoncteur 2A.

Si ça t'intéresse un peu : je vis en montagne, isolé, et avec 1 modem routeur, on dessert... 4 maisons.

La mienne est à 680m du modem routeur, et la dernière maison 240m plus loin, soit 920m du routeur !

Voilà le réseau monté par ma pomme : 

Maison A : ADSL Orange + modem routeur wifi Netgear
1 PC fixe en wifi + 1 à 2 portables
+ 1 CPL relié à un câble dédié de 85m qui envoie vers :

Maison B : 1 CPL + 1 switch Ethernet + 1 Point d'accès (PA) qui donne la wifi dans la maison 
1 Mac en wifi + portables.
+ 1 PA relié à une antenne bâton extérieure, qui envoie vers :

Maison C (la mienne) situé à 600M de maison B à vol d'oiseau
1 PA relié à une antenne parabolique + 1 switch Ethernet + Mon Mac en Ethernet ou wifi + 1 PC en Ethernet
+ 1 CPL relié à une ligne téléphonique de 240m qui envoie vers :

Maison D : 1 CPL + 1 switch Ethernet + 1PC en Ethernet.


Et ça marche nickel :love:


----------

